# Chapman: This New Common Application....



## CelestiallyEccentric (Nov 1, 2008)

From what I gather, there is a new common application, the regular Chapman application (which I filled out last year), and the Dodge College application. From what I've heard, someone on this board said that they are switching from the regular Chapman application to the Common application. On the Dodge college website, they have a link to the Chapman application, but not the Common application website. I'm confused. Do we fill out all three? Can someone clue me in on which ones I really need to fill out, if not all three?


----------



## hoohaProductions (Nov 2, 2008)

All you need is the common app and the dodge college supplemental app and all the supplemental materials. www.commonapp.org walks you through it. Good luck


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much!  Do you attend Chapman?


----------

